# Hi from Sweden!



## Turpentine (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, my name is Nathalie, I'm 18 years old and currently living in Gothenburg, Sweden. I just recently got into MAC, and this seems like the perfect place for MAC-oholics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So hopefully I can find inspiration as well as advice here on Specktra


----------



## n_c (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 4, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

welcome to the forum hun! have fun!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Nathalie!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)

Nathalie!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Nathalie and welcome to Specktra!  Hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome! There are so many great resources here, you will love it!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 8, 2010)

Välkommen!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Nathalie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is such a happy place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...You'll love it!!


----------

